
CenturyLink routing issue led to outages on Hulu, Steam, Discord, more - gnabgib
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/centurylink-routing-issue-led-to-outages-on-hulu-steam-discord-more/
======
dclusin
For people in the know, do we think this will ever be fixed? These sorts of
unintentional and intentional mistakes have been happening for as long as I've
been interested in tech. What are the technology solutions to this issue and
what's preventing these solutions from being adopted?

~~~
badrabbit
My idea is to force internet routers into delaying routing or config change
update application. In other words, there will be temporary routing tables and
configs that will be reverted if they are not confirmed by the engineer.
Traffic flow will be simulated based on the unapplied rt/config for a period
of time with appropriate alerts in place.

I get that routers are expensive but settlement free ISPs(tier 0) and any
router that can directly affect the global routing table should be considered
as much a critical infrastructure as core power grid substations.

With everyone working and learning from home, internet outages will bring the
global economy to a halt. I am not opposed to legal regulation of security and
engieering practices when it comes to the global routing table.

